# Bowie knife in a bandolier style holster / sheath



## Razor Blade

Hey guys , here is a large , 12 inch cutting edge , bowie knife . This thing is a 1/4 thick x 2 wide , its a chunk of steel for sure. The gentleman wanted to sling it over his shoulder, and attach it to his belt, so he could get to it fast and easy. I made it with plenty of adjustments so it will fit for a long time. Thanks for lookin , hope you enjoy the pic's. Scott


----------



## wvdawg

Wow!  That is one serious hunk of steel!  Beautiful finish on the knife Scott.  The bandolier is awesome too!


----------



## insane04

heck ya that is awesome!!!


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia

Daaaang big man, 1/4 thick and 2 inches wide. You sure you haven't been secretly hammerin on some steel  That's a piece worthy of a few hammer marks. It's ok bud, we're not too awful bad on this side of the fence  Just kiddin Scott, she's a beautiful beast brother, and the sheath as well. Danny Ray


----------



## Hooked On Quack

NOW that's a knife!!


----------



## Razor Blade

No way brother , i aint hammerin on a piece of steel that big . Too much like work . My grinder runs sooo smooth , and its much less noise than that hammer and anvil.


----------



## Razor Blade

Thanks guys


----------



## the r.o.c.

great scott, scott...awsome knife...really like the leather. your sewing machine does great stitching.  rodney


----------



## marknga

BEAST is a great name for that.
Great work, great package.


----------



## george hancox

nice Scott


----------



## bg7m

I agree, that is a very nice knife


----------



## rjcruiser

That is huge.  I also like the sheath...how it goes around the neck....easy to grab and unleash on whatever needs a killin.


----------



## Keebs

rjcruiser said:


> That is huge.  I also like the sheath...how it goes around the neck....easy to grab and unleash on whatever needs a killin.


x2, that sheath is a piece of art! NEAT idea!!


----------



## dawg2

Beautiful Bowie.


----------



## sharpeblades

Ime with the rest of them "Super" nice-- love them big knives


----------



## Razor Blade

Thanks guys , for a big ole knife ,its sure comfortable hangin around your neckand shoulder. Scott


----------



## luv2drum

Wow that is nice...  What weight leather are you using and how many layers.  I made a sheath using about 8oz leather with just a fron and back, but your looks way heavier than mine....  I'm still working on my first knif project.. I was trying to get a mirror finish, but I was reading on a site that the maker said he belived a sating finish was much easier to maintain. What do you think?


----------



## Razor Blade

luv2drum said:


> Wow that is nice...  What weight leather are you using and how many layers.  I made a sheath using about 8oz leather with just a fron and back, but your looks way heavier than mine....  I'm still working on my first knif project.. I was trying to get a mirror finish, but I was reading on a site that the maker said he belived a sating finish was much easier to maintain. What do you think?





I used a 9-10 oz leather for the big knife. I also like a satin finish on knives, it will not show finger prints as bad. Scott


----------



## tedsknives

Super nice rig Scott


----------



## DROP POINT

That's a beauty for sure Scott! Love the whole package. Nice work as usual.

Davin


----------



## luv2drum

Razor Blade said:


> I used a 9-10 oz leather for the big knife. I also like a satin finish on knives, it will not show finger prints as bad. Scott



Thanks for the help, as ussual you have turned out another beautiful knife and sheath.  I tell you, I have a whole lot more appreciation for how good you guys are after trying my hand at finishing a knife. I will post some pics once it is finished...


----------



## Razor Blade

i would like to  see them


----------



## boneboy96

Sweet setup Scott!


----------



## dmedd

Wow Scott! That is a handful of beautiful work! Great job man! I still need to get one of your knives for my collection! I absolutely love stag handle knives.


----------



## Razor Blade

Thank you gentlemen , i really enjoyed makin it. Scott


----------



## bristol_bound

I'm loving that one Mr. Scott, beautiful blade and the sheath is the topper!


----------



## OconeeDan

Scott, you did a fine job on that one!  Dan


----------



## koakid

very nice knife and sheath


----------



## gobbler getter

way cool!!!!!! great work


----------



## Razor Blade

Thanks guys


----------



## wooddog

wow is right , thats just beautiful work .


----------



## carver

Fine looking Pig sticker there Scott,with that bandolier sheath it looks easy to find when you need it.


----------



## Razor Blade

Thanks guys. Yes sir , it will be right there when you nee it.


----------



## afterfire6942

Man that thing is awesome!!!


----------

